# Bad news for CA



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is a artical I found online.

http://accurateshooter.wordpress.com/20 ... n-airguns/


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Where is the Chuck Norris quote/signature/story??????


----------

